# New to everything



## dajudege (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi just spent ages trying to find somewhere to get someone else to alk too other than a doctor or a nurse or even family memebrs.  i was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes last year but havnt really had the opportunity to talk to anyone about it.  just hoping there maybe someone out there who coud answer some questions.


----------



## Karen (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll find people on here easy to talk to - just jump in and chat


----------



## kojack (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi dajudege and welcome.

It would help if you let us know whether your diabetes is diet or medication and diet controlled.
There are many people in this forum with much experience and you can also have a really good rant if you get fed up or depressed.


----------



## diagonall (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi dajudege,
welcome to the forum. Pull up a chair and make yourself at home


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome,

Don't be scared to ask anything no matter how daft you might think it. We will do our best to answer from out experiences. Make yourself at home here in the forum.

Tom H


----------



## Ikklemo (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi dajudege

Welcome to the diabetes support group.  I'm sure you will find answers and friends here, as we all have one thing in common.  

Mo.


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2009)

*new !*

hi everyone well im all new to this myself i was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and its al abit daunting at the moment i only had to start taking my bloods wednesday just gone and im like a rabbit trapped in the headlights , I have just taken a reading of my bloods and i got a reading of 14.9 i have had a headache alot of the day and im feeling abit sicky, does anybody have any advice for me on how i can get my sugar level down??  

thank you


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hi everyone well im all new to this myself i was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and its al abit daunting at the moment i only had to start taking my bloods wednesday just gone and im like a rabbit trapped in the headlights , I have just taken a reading of my bloods and i got a reading of 14.9 i have had a headache alot of the day and im feeling abit sicky, does anybody have any advice for me on how i can get my sugar level down??
> 
> thank you



Hi steff and welcome! I've found that one of the best ways to keep my sugar level down is combining low GI foods with regular exercise. The low GI foods will release glucose at a slower rate so you get less of a 'spike' - a high reading soon after eating. Are you on medication, or have you been told to try and control using diet and exercise only? Something I read early after diagnosis was a couple of books explaining 'Glycaemic Loading' - this takes account not only of the glycaemic index of foods, but also portion size and food combinations - well worth looking in your local library or on amazon.

You probably need to watch the amount of carbohydrate in the food you eat - this is printed on most packaging. Ask your GP or consultant if you can see a dietician - they'll be far better equipped than me to advise you, but it's worth reading up a few things in advance so you know what kinds of questions to ask.

There are many people here who have been where you are now, so do please ask anything that is worrying you or that you don't understand - someone here will have the answer for you!


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2009)

*hi there northener ty for such a speedy reply,

so far no im not on no meds, but yes i was told to control it with exercise and just adapting into a new way of living and eating ,I have so far managed to cut out all fatty sugary foods ,thanks for the advice i am going to my library tomorrow as it happens and now with a few ideas in my head it should be alot clearer


thanks *


----------



## Gordon (Feb 15, 2009)

*Relax*

Hi Steff

I was diagnosed last July and went through the same feeling as you.
I have followed a low GI diet and kept my sugars within normal ranges.
I try and walk everyday which also helps especially after a meal.
After the initial period you will soon get used to what you can and cant eat and you will soon settle into a routine 

Good Luck

Gordon


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2009)

hi Gordon ty for getting back ,

yup at the mo i am doing a 30 minute walk every day even if that is going to the supermarket i am briskly walking there and back and my little boy keeps me on my toes,like you say at first it seems so daunting but i'm sure i will get in the swing of things i have to i got no choice lol

thanks stef


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2009)

*exemption form!*

After been givin a load of leaflets and info to read up on when i was diagnosed i was then informed by an uncle who suffers T1 that i had to request an exemption form , i have so far signed it and so has my gp and i have filled in the relevent boxes required , the receptionist at my gps surgery then gave me it back, since gettin it home on friday i cannot find an address on to send this , some people have said it is down to me to post it some others said that the lady should of took it back off me when i filled it in and they sort it , does anybody know what the right thing to do is 

thanks


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2009)

steff09 said:


> After been givin a load of leaflets and info to read up on when i was diagnosed i was then informed by an uncle who suffers T1 that i had to request an exemption form , i have so far signed it and so has my gp and i have filled in the relevent boxes required , the receptionist at my gps surgery then gave me it back, since gettin it home on friday i cannot find an address on to send this , some people have said it is down to me to post it some others said that the lady should of took it back off me when i filled it in and they sort it , does anybody know what the right thing to do is
> 
> thanks



Hi stef,

I filled in one of these when I was diagnosed and handed it in at my doctor's surgery. A week or so later I got an exemption card through the post. However, I don't think that you are eligible for exemption if you are not on medication for diabetes (you may be on meds for other things, but if it's not specifically diabetes meds then you still have to pay for prescriptions). Like your uncle, I'm Type 1 and on insulin so I qualify.

Things may be different where you are, of course.


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2009)

oohh really well when i was handed all my strips lances machine and eveything on thursday she got me to go to the recpetion and get this form and fill it out and come back friday to get my gp to sign it , so i dunno why they would do all that if i was'nt entitled, like you say it may be diffirent here but i am at the surgery tomorrow i will find out there 

thanks once again for gettin back to me Northerner

Stef


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah! Perhaps if they're prescribing strips for you then that counts - hope so!


----------

